# Elite XC Kimbo v Thompson



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Tommorow night ya'll!!!










Main card

Kimbo Slice Vs James (Collosus) Thompson

Robbie Lawler Vs Scott Smith

Gina Carano Vs Kaitlin Young

Brett Rogers Vs John Murphy

Phil Baroni Vs Joey Villasenor

Preliminary Card

Carlton Haselrig Vs Carlos Moreno

Nick Serra Vs Matt Makowski

Justin Robins Vs Wilson Reis

James (Binky) Jones Vs Calvin Catter

Zach Makovsky Vs Andrei Soares

Joe sampieri Vs Mike groves

Event should be able to be viewed here i would imagine from around 3pm tommorow afternoon


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Main card

* Kimbo Slice* Vs James (Collosus) Thompson

Robbie Lawler Vs *Scott Smith*

* Gina Carano* Vs Kaitlin Young

* Brett Rogers *Vs John Murphy

* Phil Baroni* Vs Joey Villasenor

Preliminary Card

Carlton Haselrig Vs *Carlos Moreno*

* Nick Serra* Vs Matt Makowski

Justin Robins Vs Wilson Reis

James (Binky) Jones Vs Calvin Catter

Zach Makovsky Vs Andrei Soares

Joe sampieri Vs Mike groves

Those are my picks. I dunno who the last few are so I'm not gonna guess.


----------



## [email protected] Company (Oct 10, 2007)

Kimbo Thompson should be good if he can keep his chin down and his hands up! Lawler/Smith will be a war, I'll go for Lawler.

Nick Serra is an animal, that should be a good fight..


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Smith is the guy who knocked someone out after they broke his rib. That's called being a fighter.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

brett rogers knocked thompson out a few weeks back, and thompson gets the headline fight, bet brett isnt too happy


----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

CBS has just disappeared off my TVU player.

what time (in the UK) is this gonna be airing? bout midnight?


----------



## SickShaolin (May 25, 2008)

****! Shave that beard Mr Slice... I'd love to have a little tug on that just to piss him off. =D


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

I thought you could only watch it online over here! Whats a TVU player?


----------



## SickShaolin (May 25, 2008)

marc said:


> I thought you could only watch it online over here! Whats a TVU player?


http://www.download.com/TVUPlayer/3000-13632_4-10584888.html

"Watch live TV broadcasts on your PC. TVU networks uses P2P technology to broadcast TV programs live over the Web. The service is based on a number of patent-pending technologies, covering high-quality video coding, efficient real-time P2P distribution, and effective digital rights management."


----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

Its like a satellite tv on your computer.


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Main card

*Kimbo Slice* Vs James (Collosus) Thompson

*Robbie Lawler* Vs Scott Smith

*Gina Carano *Vs Kaitlin Young

*Brett Rogers* Vs John Murphy

*Phil Baroni* Vs Joey Villasenor

Preliminary Card

Carlton Haselrig Vs *Carlos Moreno*

*Nick Serra* Vs Matt Makowski

Justin Robins Vs Wilson Reis

*James (Binky) Jones* Vs Calvin Catter

Zach Makovsky Vs *Andrei Soares*

Joe sampieri Vs Mike groves


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Some weigh in pics


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Gina carano missed weight by 4.5llbs - maybe it was the glasses or the chin or both!


----------



## LWB (Jan 6, 2008)

I guess it's still the question we all want to know...How good is Kimbo? Well he never looked great, he looked very strong, great boxing, hard to keep on his back when he's fresh.

Is he good enough to be making the money and healines he is? Well my opinion is still *NO*. Don't get me wrong he's up there, a good fighter, but it's at least 50% hype and even though it shouldn't it really does my head in.

Let's see what he can do against a decent guy now that he's had a few MMA fights. Personally I think any of the top 5 heavyweights would beat him without being dragged in to a slug fest.

What does everyone else think???


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

I think he showed he's got what it takes, but he's been training MMA for less time than I have, so he needs to work on his ground and wrestling skills a lot. Some of the punches he threw would have taken someone else out like a light. Thompson has an iron jaw!

I agree though, put him against a decent guy.


----------



## LWB (Jan 6, 2008)

The guy can fight, no question. His natural physical abilities and instincts put him near the top of the food chain. Best of luck to the guy really, it's all the hype that's around the whole thing, and the culture.

The thing with Brett Rogers, and Kimbo's 'entourage' shouting "You a hater" at Rogers, well it's almost enough to make me embarrassed to watch the coverage.

Lesnar has been thrown in at the deep end, no protection for him from the word go. If Kimbo wants the admiration of the real MMA fans he'll need to at least take on a capable opponent, it's not like the money isn't there!


----------



## not the face!! (Apr 4, 2008)

joey villasenor beat phil baroni in 1:11 of the first round but a tearful baroni said" i will fight my way back"


----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

What on earth was going on here. Was it just me or was anyone else wonder why thompson was tickling slice instead of ruining him in GNP?

I dont think that should have been stopped when it did. His ear popped, and he got hit but he was rocked he wasnt beaten.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Havent got round to watching this yet, heres the fights though

http://www.mmascraps.com/


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

How big was thompsons ear before the fight! Lol at shoving the ref, who does he fight now?


----------



## not the face!! (Apr 4, 2008)

why havent the ufc signed kimbo? its no doubt he'd draw huge crowds(and the ufc is more interested in money more than anything else) and if they signed brock lesner he's not exactly a top mma fighter yet


----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

marc said:


> How big was thompsons ear before the fight! Lol at shoving the ref, who does he fight now?


His ear was almost as big as his head! You would have thought they'd drain it before he fought? When that f*cker popped - beeeeeeeeeeeyyaaaaaaaaaak!!


----------



## LWB (Jan 6, 2008)

not the face!! said:


> why havent the ufc signed kimbo? its no doubt he'd draw huge crowds(and the ufc is more interested in money more than anything else) and if they signed brock lesner he's not exactly a top mma fighter yet


Well Lesnar and Kimbo bring ratings for very different reasons. I'd LOVE to see them fight each other but I think Kimbo will be quite protected and he'll probably never fight in the UFC anyway.

Lesnar to win by ground and pound within 2 minutes, anyone disagree?


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Go on then i will, herring via some sort of choke in the 2nd round


----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

Kimbo by outy bellybutton choke.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

oh where you talking about lesnar v kimbo i thought you where talking about lesnar v herring! Id go for kimbo by spanner to the head (he keeps it in his beard)


----------



## elliot (Oct 28, 2007)

lol indeed Will, wtf was going on.

didnt see half as many punches from thompson as he normally throws. kimbos ground game was that of a dead fish. thompson had a dominant position for 30 seconds throwing unaswered elbows (albeit weakly) but should have, technically, won the fight.

then to top it off, the ref calls a stop to the fight because a guy whos standing next to him, is too unfit to continue apparently.

entertainment wise it was really great tho


----------



## LWB (Jan 6, 2008)

elliot said:


> lol indeed Will, wtf was going on.
> 
> didnt see half as many punches from thompson as he normally throws. kimbos ground game was that of a dead fish. thompson had a dominant position for 30 seconds throwing unaswered elbows (albeit weakly) but should have, technically, won the fight.
> 
> ...


The problem is, the hype monsters in the US will probably spin a different story. Still the guy can punch as well as anyone, pretty good entertainment.


----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

http://www.fraterslibertas.com/Images/Separated/nursegollum.jpg


----------



## Greyskies (Feb 28, 2008)

I hvae to say, i thought the fix was in. I know Thompson isn't great, getting knocked out by butterbean doesn't help, but he could have finished kimbo off in the second, but wasn't throwing hard punches. The ref should have stopped it nevertheless. I just felt it was a sham. Kimbo can fight but anyone in the top ten would surely finish him.


----------



## not the face!! (Apr 4, 2008)

anyone with a decent westling or ground game would control him pretty easy id like to see randy couture whoop his ass!!


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Check the ear


----------



## Wiggy_ (Apr 23, 2008)

lol nicee


----------



## LWB (Jan 6, 2008)

From everything I've read it seems the event has damaged the reputation of MMA. I don't think the majority of fans want to see the boyz in the hood style of Kimbo slice. I thought it was a disgrace at the post fight press conference!

Thank god for fighters like Silva, GSP, Couture, Faber.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Has anyone had an ear close to that size (apart from Noddy) - I've had slight caulliflower? ear and it killed - does the pain go away when it gets to a certain size or after it's drained for the first time? (yes I know I'm probably a wimp, although still went Thai boxing and it killed even when I blocked shots and hit myself in the head:clap.

Personally I have to agree with the majoritiy as an MMA'er in the top flight I think Kimbo sucks, although as stated has a cracking build and a good street fighter and he would rip a regular guy appart in seconds ...but in the sport of MMA all hype - which also does my head in.


----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

I dont think an ear has been focused on more by the world since maybe picasso's missing ear.

I would love to find out how/why he fought with it like that. Anyone got any links to interviews with JT where he comments on it?


----------



## LWB (Jan 6, 2008)

West Fight Company said:


> I dont think an ear has been focused on more by the world since maybe picasso's missing ear.
> 
> I would love to find out how/why he fought with it like that. Anyone got any links to interviews with JT where he comments on it?


No, the guys at Elite XC are likely holding him prisoner till this all blows over because he didn't do what he was supposed to and get KO'd in the first round. I've saw interviews from American TV, and thankfully they are all over it, calling a spade a spade for a change.


----------



## megatron2 (Jun 4, 2008)

GSPmaster said:


> No, the guys at Elite XC are likely holding him prisoner till this all blows over because he didn't do what he was supposed to and get KO'd in the first round. I've saw interviews from American TV, and thankfully they are all over it, calling a spade a spade for a change.


Ooh got any links? I'd love to have a look.


----------



## LWB (Jan 6, 2008)

megatron said:


> Ooh got any links? I'd love to have a look.


Scroll down there's a couple here. http://www.mmascraps.com/


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Do you think maybe Picasso was into MMA and thats why he chopped off his ear - I think he should pass it onto the ref - all those in favour let me have an ayyyeee.


----------



## bonecrusher (Aug 28, 2007)

thompson won that fight for me in the second round when he was pounding kimbo for what seemed an eternity. ref sould have defo stopped it then and i'm sure kimbo tapped when caught in the guillotine watch it agaim, its a defo tap. thompson was robbed, as he was against butterbean. what was all that about?


----------



## Skygge (Apr 4, 2008)

not the face!! said:


> why havent the ufc signed kimbo?


Because Dana White claims that Kimbo is not ready for the UFC and that he would get ripped apart by the fighters.

As for the Kimbo v Thompson fight, Thompson should have won. Its either the referee being oblivious to whats going on or there may be a fix?

Answers on a postcard...


----------



## LWB (Jan 6, 2008)

Skygge said:


> Because Dana White claims that Kimbo is not ready for the UFC and that he would get ripped apart by the fighters.
> 
> As for the Kimbo v Thompson fight, Thompson should have won. Its either the referee being oblivious to whats going on or there may be a fix?
> 
> Answers on a postcard...


There was huge pressure on everyone for the event to go well. They have chosen Kimbo as their poster boy (oh god no) and these two things combined together to comspire against Elite XC! Funnily enough.

I have no doubt in my mind about these two points:

1: The ref's had it in mind not to let anyone take too much damage on their first night on CBS.

2: Dan Miragliotta had it somewhere in his mind that he didn't want to stop the fight when Kimbo was taking a beating. Nobody has ever been given such a great chance to turn it around, or take an elbow to the temple and get seriously hurt.


----------



## NLG (Sep 6, 2007)

This broadcast was the time MMA became mainstream in America.


----------

